# Red River Gorge - Winter Trout



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pretty new to NKY and was wondering if anyone had info on fishing the Red River Gorge area during the winter? From what I have read there seem to be a few decent trout streams in the area, just wondering if anyone had experience on hitting them in the winter. Or would this be a waste of time/gas?


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

There is definitely some good trout fishing in Kentucky. Your best bet is probably the catch and release streams. During this catch and release period, they only allow artificial lures, so you don't have the locals coming in and killing them with worms. They stocked back in October, so there should still be some fishing lounging around. Check out this website...

http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/catch&releasetrout.asp?lid=1731&NavPath=C101

and if nothing else, just google the city that you'll be in and type trout fishing after it - you should get something.

O-fish-ally yours, 

B


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I have fished there, and the hold over trout fishing is horrible in that small area. Sure there are trout to be had, but not by me. I have been told by several ppl dont fish by your self down there due to vandalism. I had one bad run in and because of the it I will never return to the Gorge area ever again. I'm sure its not like that every where down there I just dont want to take the chance. NOT ALL PPL in KY kill everything they catch, but there trout streams "the smaller ones" are very technical and look like they should hold fish. I have found a few tailwaters down there that have proven to be great. I'm not trying to paint a grim picture, and there are some nice ppl down there.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there are fish to be caught, small ones, but i havnt been there in years. this next year i will go but i will probably only fish one stream, and i am mostly going to seine darters. depending on what you want to catch there are a few streams i can point you to, however as i said it was a few years so you may be better off staying closer. how far is brookville? i have had great success there all winter. the mad is a bit farther, also south into ky you have the dixs(sp?) river tailwater wich is supposed to be a good place for bows, and a few other tailwaters i forget the names of that i dont think are as far. the gorge is a very pretty place with some neat streams but its is mostly small water, i would suggest for a first trip there wait until it gets warmer i take a weekend backpacking trip, you can get to know some of the area and it is a popular but very nice place to hike. also i have found that a good skinny rod tube makes for a good hiking staff.
oh and the BUFF meeting is coming up on the 8th, if your new to fly fishing the area there will be lots info floating around about local waters


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I will take the advice and maybe wait till spring or summer to head down that way. I was hoping to find some "off the beaten path" fishing, as I am used to western trout streams, but maybe Brookville is my best bet.


----------

